# Cuisinart Ice Cream Maker Trouble-Shooting Help Needed, Please!



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Yesterday I bought a Cuisinart Ice Cream maker and was very excited to try it. I just made a batch of vanilla and it came out liquid -- like melted ice cream. It was yummy, but not what I was hoping for!

I froze the bowl for about 20 hours -- in the back of my upright freezer. Should it have been frozen longer? I would have thought that would have been fine.

Can anyone help me make delicious FROZEN ice cream?







:


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

You have to make sure that you refrigerate the cream first. Like it's not enough to just mix together the cold stuff then pour it right in, you actually have to chill it for at least a couple hours.

I've actually had decent success freezing it without chilling first, but it definately comes out better if I store it in the fridge for a while or overnight even.

It will come out like soft serve and will firm up in the freezer, is it not even like soft serve icecream just actual liquid? BEcause if it's more like liquid/slush definately chill the mixture for a while. Also if you add too much in the way of topping at the end that can effect it too. Once I tried to put way to many saucy strawberries and I had to refreeze it. You can thaw whatever is left that you made and refreeze it if it's super hard and not creamy.

And last are you using enough sugar? I notice if it's too low sugar it won't be quite right no matter what you do


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Before my first use, I had to freeze the bowl of my cuisanart for like 36 hours. I know the manual says you can use it after as little as 12 hours, but it just wasn't the case for me. Also, I also find that I get better results after chilling the cream mixture for at least an hour or two before freezing. I second the sugar; I have been able to reduce the sugar by 1/4 cup (from 3/4 cup to 1/2 cup), but not any more, as it just doesn't make decent ice cream. The other thing I am wondering, how long did you let it churn the cream? I find that mine takes about 20-30 min. before it is that lovely ice-cream consistency. If it is taking longer than that, it just won't do anything. When that happens, I have success with heating it to dissolve any crystals, then chilling it overnight before trying to freeze it again.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

When you say "chill the cream mixture" do you mean mix the ingredients together, then put them back in the fridge? Or the freezer?

I'm confused. I figured since the milk and the cream came _out_ of the fridge that it would be okay.

It came out like soup, not just soft-serve. I added the amount of sugar that was recommended in the Cuisinart manual.

Also, I did add about 2/3 cup of chocolate chips 5 minutes before the end, if that might have made a difference. And I had it mixing for 30 minutes total.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

When you took the mixing bowl out of the freezer before using it, did you shakeit to see if it was frozen all the way through? It it's "ready," it shouldn't make any rattling noise, I think.

It definitely shouldn't have come out soupy. It might come out soft, softer than soft serve, and then will firm up in the freezer later.

so..... I'd say trying to freeze the bowl/mixer thing for longer next time.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

How hot was it in your kitchen when you tried to make it? I tried making ice cream last year on a hot day and my kitchen was pretty warm. It started to freeze, but then it melted and was very liquid. Normall it's like soft serve, even if the custard isn't totally chilled.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama* 
When you say "chill the cream mixture" do you mean mix the ingredients together, then put them back in the fridge? Or the freezer?

I'm confused. I figured since the milk and the cream came _out_ of the fridge that it would be okay.

It came out like soup, not just soft-serve. I added the amount of sugar that was recommended in the Cuisinart manual.

Also, I did add about 2/3 cup of chocolate chips 5 minutes before the end, if that might have made a difference. And I had it mixing for 30 minutes total.

Yes that's what I mean, mix up the ice cream base and then put in the fridge. The ingredients are cold but they warm up more than you realize. Overnight is even better. If your house is hot during the day it will make all the difference. It may feel cold but not as cold as it could be.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

It was kind of warm in my kitchen, so maybe that had something to do with it. Next time I will have the base in the freezer for a few days instead of just one and pre-chill the mixture.

I did stick some of the "soup" in the freezer and it seemed like it froze up just fine. It's just a matter of whether or not we're willing to wait for that!

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

The freezer bowl should have been fine as long as you couldn't hear it swishing around (sounding not frozen). I've had this problem with mine occasionally, though, too. I used to have the small Cuisinart ice cream freezer and this never happened, but when I upgraded to the larger one it started to happen. Perhaps something about the surface-area-to-volume ratio? I think the trick is to not over-fill. I have to under-fill the machine by a cup or two in order to come out with nice thick soft-serve.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

shake the bowl first; never use it if you hear water swishing in it
the resulting mixture will be runny-thick but needs to be put in freezer if you want it like store-bought consistency/texture
i have great success with no-fat milk & half&half


----------

